# 54 litre aquarium - upgrading to a canister filter



## Joost (28 Sep 2014)

Hey guys,

First post here.

I'm thinking of upgrading my current filter, a basic internal filter which came with the tank, to a canister filter. The reason I'm thinking of upgrading my filter is as follows:

- increase of flow.
- more spread troughout the aquarium thanks to the spraybar.
-  much better diffusion of co2 (I'm currently using a bazooka in-tank diffuser from co2 art (http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections...bazooka-diffuser-for-aquarium-up-to-120l-55mm). The bubbles will be sucked into the canister filter where they will dissolve into the water (hopefully), instead of having micro bubbles all over the aquarium which aren't fully dissolved at all.)

Now, I'm thinking of buying the SunSun hw-302 (http://shop.wiltec.info/product_inf...lter-1000l-h-3-Stufen-mit-Filtermaterial.html) which is rated at 1000 l/h, mainly because it's really cheap for what it does compared to the other canister filters out there (€35,- at wiltec).

The reason I'm posting this is to ask you guys for advice. Am I making the right decision? Is a canister filter a necessity for a "high tech" planted aquarium (54l)? Are there cheaper options out there than the SunSun hw-302 (I'm a student on a budget)? Would 1000 l/h be too much?


Quick specs of my aquarium:

- pressurized co2;
- dimensions: 60 x 30 x 30 cm;
- lighting: 2x E27 13W 60LED 1208LM SMD3014 White PL Light Corn Light bulb (85-265);
- substrate: dirted with a cap;
- EI dosing.


----------



## Antoni (28 Sep 2014)

Canister is a must! I have the same tank and I run 2 externals on it, as it is very high energy tank and the bio load is enormous. 

I haven't used this filter, but will personally save few more bucks and will get eheim or jbl....relaybility for me comes first.


----------



## parotet (29 Sep 2014)

Agree... I run an Eheim 2215 which is supposed to deliver 600 lph. Hoses length reduced to the minimum, barely 1/3 of the canister with filter media (coarse sponge and ceramic rings) and I achieve a decent flow using a spraybar, but to be honest I would be much better with a 2217 (around 1000 lph), especially when working with so much light. 
My 2215 was bought second hand for half the original price and works very well. Classic Eheim are robust and reliable. Nearly all the LFS have spare parts if you need them.

Jordi


----------



## Joost (29 Sep 2014)

Thanks for the replies so far but I´m not thinking of buying an eheim due to its pricing. The thing I´m interested in is the efficiency of a new canister filter compared to a basic intank filter, i.e. is it worth buying a canister for a 54 litre at all? Several canister filter recommendations would be great, but after reading and watching a couple of reviews the sunsun filters seem to have the best value overall.

Interested in some more in-depth replies.

Also, if I put my bazooka intank diffuser (http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections...bazooka-diffuser-for-aquarium-up-to-120l-55mm) below a canister filter intake, will the micro bubbles fully dissolve in the water?


----------



## parotet (29 Sep 2014)

Joost said:


> Thanks for the replies so far but I´m not thinking of buying an eheim due to its pricing


The advantage of Eheim (especially the Classic line) is that they exist for decades (reliable) and you have spare parts everywhere you go. When your filter is broken and you need an urgent replacement... you need it urgently. Be sure that your Sun-Sun filter has spare parts, but that you can have them in a few hours/few days if needed. If this cannot be ensured you will have lost a lot of money (because you will have to buy a new one or because you will have lost a lot of money on plants and fish in your unfiltered tank)



Joost said:


> The thing I´m interested in is the efficiency of a new canister filter compared to a basic intank filter


Well, if you want a high tech (high light setup you will need a very efficient filtering (large surface for microbes, good filtering rate and very good flow). In that sense I think a canister filter is a must, unless you are a very experienced hobbyist.
I would also buy something around 600-1000 lph in your case (which will deliver with media and placed under your tank aprox. 50% of this)



Joost said:


> Several canister filter recommendations would be great


For the above mentioned reason I would buy Eheim, JBL or Fluval. I mean good and reliable filter, just chose the one that fits with your tank. It is one of the most important parts of your tank (IMO the most important one, I won't save money on this). Look for second hand ones, in the worst of the situations you will have to replace some pieces (impellor, etc.) in the midterm which will cost a 10-20 euros (but you will have saved 50%)



Joost said:


> Also, if I put my bazooka intank diffuser (http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections...bazooka-diffuser-for-aquarium-up-to-120l-55mm) below a canister filter intake, will the micro bubbles fully dissolve in the water?


Sure, it is a very efficient way to dissolve co2. However the Co2 in the filter can make your filter a bit noisy. Lots of threads in Ukaps about this issue... no problem at all for your microbes and few problems reported concerning your filter.


----------



## Lindy (29 Sep 2014)

I have that tank and ran a fluval 106. The tetratec filters are excellent value and either zooplus or swelluk have them discounted at the mo. I have the ex 1200. They are also good as use less electricity than others and this might be an issue as I remember having  a lecy meter that had a card you put money on and it was very expensive!


----------



## Antoni (29 Sep 2014)

And just to add to lot guys have said: You can not compare the efficiency of an internal with canister. The volume of the filter media- respectively the area colonised by beneficial bacteria is superior in times and this is what you want. Even on a 20l  tank I run external filter and it is much better as filtering capacity and quality. Good and healthy bacteria colony will guarantee you a stable system, less algae and healthier fish/ plants/.


----------



## Joost (1 Oct 2014)

I see, thank you all for your replies.

I´m convinced replacing my in-tank filter for a canister filter. Additionally, I´m also looking for a transparent intake and perhaps spraybar instead of the ugly black/green standard in- and outtakes. Preferably made of plastic because I find the glass ones a bit expensive. I couldn't however find any transparent plastic intakes and spraybars on the web. Perhaps any of you guys could help me out finding a seller?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Antoni (1 Oct 2014)

You can get quite cheap glass lily pipes on ebay. Less than £20, but will need to wait for them couple of weeks, as they are shipped from China. The only downside for me is that the glassware...breaks so easily  I have managed to break 2 intakes in the last couple of months


----------



## parotet (2 Oct 2014)

AguaGrow glass pipes are quite thick and not that far from China's prices, around 45€ both (no delivery just go to your LFS and buy them). AquaGro use to has (or has) in its catalogue acrylic lily pipes. See this thread:
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/no-more-broken-lily-pipes.27388/ 
But I have never seen them in the websites or shops... maybe Alastair can tell us.
The other option is DIY but not easy

Jordi


----------



## Lindy (11 Oct 2014)

You could make an acrylic spraybar.



This is a juwel record 54l.


----------

